# Takashi Yoshimatsu



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

I just discovered this composer just this weekend. Symphonies, concerti, chamber pieces. YouTube has many of his compositions. Here's one:






Enjoy!:tiphat:


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Conclusion after hearing most of what is offered on YouTube: _Yoshimatsu is definitely a miniaturist, but a damn good one at that._


----------

